# Northstar plastic



## nepa (Jan 12, 2006)

Anybody have or used thier dog boxes and what is the pro's & con's?


----------



## Bobcanoes (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought a Northstar kennel two years ago and have really enjoyed the product. I had them make a custom 3 hole box for inside my dodge ram pick-up with a shell. I really liked the idea of the plastic verse the metal for heat and cold conduction.

Pros- Great Customer service, easy to clean, stays cool in summer and not too cold in winter months, good ventilation, quality plastic welds.

Cons- If they kennel was outdoors verse inside the shell I think they need levelors verse the vinyl covers for the doors and air vents (vinyl covers are a pain). With the kennel inside the shell I do not use the vinyl covers at all year round. 

I would buy the product again.

Bob


----------



## jhunter (May 6, 2009)

I recently contacted northstar plastics about a custom trailer i want built. I was referred to them by a buddy of mine. He has had one of there boxes for 7 years now and he loves it, but he also said that the vinyl is junk. When i talked to them on the phone the other day i actually talked to the new owner and he said they are going to be doing sliding vents and also louvers. They are pretty much in the works of changing everything that people have said against them for the weather they are great. Also have a life time warranty. So it might be something you want to look into. Im pretty set in getting a trailer from them.

LEAVIN THE WIFE AT HOME


----------



## TexasEd (Jul 28, 2008)

Is the complaint about the vinyl cover for cold?

Down here we are lucky if we get 2 days in a row below freezing in the winter. 27 degrees isn't going to slow my dog down, but 100 in the shade might. 

If they work well in the heat they might be the best product for me.


----------



## jhunter (May 6, 2009)

For the heat they are definately the best box out there. That is why im going to be getting my trailer from them just for that reason. I mean put your hand on some metal then put it on plastic with a uv addative then tell me what you think.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

What kind of protection does it offer in case of an accident ? Having seen first hand way too many wrecks , I think plastic affords little protection .My first dogs sire went out the back of a truck , and after lots of $$ to the vet , still lost a leg .Remember , its the other guy you have to look out for .


----------



## jhunter (May 6, 2009)

I think thats what people dont understand. These boxes are more durable than aluminum. I tried to break 2 pieces after they welded them together 2 minutes before that and i couldnt. But yes i had the same question and they do have a testimony from a guy that rolled his pickup, and the cab only crushed down to the box they are very solid. They definately have my vote, and im sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## kaylak (May 11, 2009)

I am looking for a dog box for my husband and i seen everyone talking about these northstar plastics dog boxes are they the best boxes to buy. If yes or no please explain for i am clueless. Thank you


----------

